# Bach WTC fugue II: whats with these two notes?



## Leandrusi (Jul 3, 2018)

Im refreshing Fugue II of Bach´s WTC I, wich I wasnt playing for years. Since I know it from memory I decided to go to the source and see the manuscript to clarify some doubts about some of the voices´s lenghts and silences at some points of the work.
Much to my surprise, at measure 7 when the subject is about to enter in the bass voice, I came into two notes I didnt recall and never appear in printed editions or to be played in any performance, so I ask you people your oppinion: whats with these notes?

View attachment 105266


heres the manuscript without the markings:

View attachment 105265


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Leandrusi said:


> Im refreshing Fugue II of Bach´s WTC I, wich I wasnt playing for years. Since I know it from memory I decided to go to the source and see the manuscript to clarify some doubts about some of the voices´s lenghts and silences at some points of the work.
> Much to my surprise, at measure 7 when the subject is about to enter in the bass voice, I came into two notes I didnt recall and never appear in printed editions or to be played in any performance, so I ask you people your oppinion: whats with these notes?
> 
> View attachment 105266
> ...


vBulletin Message
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------

